

Online Game to Help Learn Node.js Posted Here? - victorhooi

I remember seeing a link a few weeks back for an online game somebody had created to help you learn Node.js.<p>Does that ring a bell with anybody?<p>I&#x27;ve been Googling and trawling HNSearch, and can&#x27;t seem to dig it up.
======
victorhooi
Aha, I found it!

Nodeschoo.io

I'm sure there's some variant of Murphy's Law that will explain why I suddenly
found it after submitting on HN...

